# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  AMD или Intel

## orvman

Собственно извечный вопрос - AMD или Intel
Кто чем пользуется и почему.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

Пользуюсь Intel. На работе - потомучто стабильность. А дома - не подумав взял, счас локти кусаю  :Smiley:

----------


## Shu_b

Пользуюсь Intel. Не играю я.... Northwood 1.8work/3.06home. А HT дома очень помогает при работе с некоторыми задачами. Следующий - только многоядерник.  :Smiley:

----------


## orvman

Вообще-то я еще ни разу в жизни не покупал AMD, ни для дома, ни для работы. В локалке в принципе встречаются еще AMDшки, но это от старых админов осталось. Если беру, то только Intel Pentium. А для дома мне моего Celeron'чика (гигабитная мать, 512 метров оперативочки и камень 2,8GHz) по уши хватает. Вот такие дела.  



> А дома - не подумав взял, счас локти кусаю


 Кому как, а все-таки Intel рулит однозначно, проверено временем,но это естественно, IMHO.

----------


## anton_dr

> Кому как, а все-таки Intel рулит однозначно, проверено временем,но это естественно, IMHO.


Рулит-то он рулит. только горячо как-то рулит. У меня дома комп постоянно включен, стоит так называемая "корова" - клиент Dnet. Так температура с открытой стенкой 64 градуса. Летом 70 было, так я корову отключал на все лето.

----------


## Geser

На работе двухпроцессорный сервер АМД третий год, просто зверь. 
Сейчас еще 10 серверов на Оптеронах закупили. Разбили по производительности Интель в пух и прах на тестах.
Дома уже третий комп АМД. Никогда никаких проблем не возникало. Интель это выброшенные на ветер деньги.

----------


## Iceman

AMD - любовь со второго взгляда ;-)). Первый (K5) был неудачен на кривой плате NONAME. Сейчас, ИМХО, удобнее Интела. Нет такой неразберихи в модельном ряде и разнообразия несовместимых чипсетов.

----------


## Dime3us

Intel и только он. Дома две машины (Cel 2,5 и 2,8GHz) бегают превосходно.AMD ниразу не пробовал.

----------


## Exxx

Дома уже второй AMD стоит (первый был слотовым  :Smiley:  ), просто потому что дешевле. Как в рекламе: "...зачем платить больше если результат одинаковый..." А вообще самый крутой/хороший/качественный процессор это тот, который нравится, а вовсе не тот который в каких-то там тестах победил.

----------


## Участковый

AMD. Если не видно разницы, то зачем платить больше? (с)  :Smiley:

----------


## CFH

AMD. 
Не люблю консерватизм во всем  :Smiley:

----------


## RiC

У меня пока Intel, следующий будет "двухголовый", но что конкретно посмотрю через год - полтора, пока устраивает, но что-то последнее время интеля испортились, так что возможно и AMD, короче что будет меньше греться а то рассеиваемая мощность в районе 100 ват Imho перебор, это всё-же компьютер, а не электроплитка  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maXmo

Хмм... то, что интеля греются (вы это имели в виду?), - для меня, если честно, новость.

----------


## RiC

> Хмм... то, что интеля греются (вы это имели в виду?), - для меня, если честно, новость.


Последние модели в этом отношении ничем не лучше AMD только у Интела защита от перегрева обычно имеет свойство срабатывать вовремя  :Smiley:  Последниие P4 выделяют около 80 ват, "двухголовые" больше сотни, так что сковородки в продаже есть у всех, единственно кто не греется это богом забытая VIA, которая сейчас вытускает в основном контроллеры на базе Intel образных процессоров, они клепают процы работающие без охлаждения и радиаторов, правда производительность не очень, зато "материнка" от VIA размером 10Х15 это полновесный комп имеющий на борту видюху, проц, и немного памяти, короче всё что нужно Вашему холодильнику или кофеварке с доступом в интернет.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Насчёт обогрева: греются и те и другие очень хорошо, и будут греться, это следует из физики. Сравнивать надо не по нагреву, а по производительности. Честно говоря, сейчас трудно разобраться что к чему. Если взять тесты с разных сайтов, то получится полная билибердень. Видимо тут всё дело в склонности авторов таких статей к той или иной фирме. От себя могу сказать, что у нас дешевле выходит собирать рабочие станции на Семпронах нежели Селеронах. Но машины для серьёзной работы берём Пентиумы. Особой разницы в производительности между Селеронами и Семпронами я не замечал. Не спорю, Селероны более ранних моделей отличались от Семпронов низкой производительностью, но в настоящее время они, в принципе равны по производительности. Важным фактором в общей производительности системы является грамотный подбор комплектующих. При том подходе который наблюдается сейчас, низкая производительность системы при очень "крутом" процессоре - это не удивительно. Много кто считает, что навёрнутый процессор - залог "полёта" машины. Отнюдь. Поэтому стоит обратить внимание на систему вцелом и не зацикливаться на одном процессоре.

----------


## shekral

Если рассматривать актульные модели, т.е. то что покупают сейчас, то однозначно AMD, и это вполне объективно, и адекватно сложившейся ситуациии..какой?
Athlon X2, Athlon 64, Sempron 64 идут на расхват т.к. ничего конкурентноспособного у intel просто нет
Да, раньше было чуток по другому, но какая нам разница, что было, главное то, что есть!

----------


## shekral

Успехи AMD, достигнутые за последние два года, достаточно сложно оспаривать. Увеличение доли рынка в секторе розничных продаж является объективным свидетельством роста популярности систем на базе процессоров AMD. Компания прекрасно чувствует эту тенденцию, а потому ставит амбициозные задачи по укреплению имиджа продукции и захвату всё большей доли рынка. 

Авторитетный журнал Forbes со ссылкой на финансовых аналитиков опубликовал прогноз развития AMD на ближайшие два года. Даже если Intel удастся выйти из сложившегося состояния стагнации, вызванного сменой архитектур и отсутствием заметного прогресса в части повышения производительности процессоров, AMD всё равно имеет шансы увеличить доходность бизнеса в 2006 и 2007 годах. Стагнация Intel может продлиться до конца 2007 года, даже если компании удастся повысить привлекательность своих процессоров после отказа от архитектуры NetBurst в конце 2006 года. 

Аналитики считают, что до 2008 года AMD удастся ещё сильнее пошатнуть монопольное положение Intel на рынке, которое складывалось годами. Будем надеяться, что конечные потребители от этого только выиграют, причём как покупатели процессоров AMD, так и покупатели процессоров Intel.
http://www.overclockers.ru/hardnews/20503.shtml

----------


## Iceman

Вот ещё свежий материальчик по теме сравнения: _http://nix.ru/news/news_viewer.html?id=69481&page=1 . Полученный результат можно переложить и на повседневное применение:
"...Какой процессор оптимален для Quake4? Что сделать, чтобы увеличить скорость работы этой игрушки? Увеличить объем памяти или купить еще одну видеокарту и включить SLI? Посмотрите приведенные ниже результаты тестов. 

   При тестировании процессоров в F.E.A.R. прослеживается следующая тенденция: независимо от типа тестируемого процессора, результаты всегда приблизительно одинаковы – средняя скорость системы меняется лишь после включения SLI. Объясняется это очень просто: в попытке создать естественное изображение F.E.A.R. перегрузили тенями. В результате, несмотря на сложный AI и впечатляющую физику, реализация которых полностью зависит от возможностей CPU, графическая подсистема в этом тесте вынуждена справляться с куда более серьезной нагрузкой. 
..."

----------


## Alex100

AMD атлон 2500+, до него было 3 интела.
Действительно "зачем платить больше"...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

В свете приближения конца года и рождественских праздников, многие задумываются о приобретении новых комплектующих. Это стало уже традицией: конец ноября и декабрь становятся периодами сезонного роста продаж в компьютерных магазинах. Соответственно, производители и продавцы "железа", борясь за кошелёк покупателя, готовят к этому времени свои новые продукты и агрессивные рекламные кампании. К сожалению, в условиях усиливающегося информационного и маркетингового давления сделать объективный выбор становится гораздо труднее. Те покупатели, которые предпочитают последние недели уходящего года для того, чтобы порадовать себя обновлением собственного компьютера, вдвойне рискуют пасть жертвой рекламы. В сложившихся условиях мы не можем бросить наших читателей на произвол судьбы. Чтобы помочь сориентироваться в присутствующих на прилавках магазинов продуктах, мы готовим большие обзорные статьи с тестированиями максимально широкого набора изделий. 

Данная статья претендует на то, чтобы стать неким руководством, позволяющим получить представление о соотношении сил на рынке процессоров, на котором который год подряд продолжают конкурентную борьбу извечные соперники, компании AMD и Intel. Этот год принёс большие изменения на рынке процессоров – появились двухъядерные CPU. Таким образом, помимо бюджетных процессоров, каждый из производителей предлагает три типа изделий: CPU с двумя ядрами, CPU для энтузиастов-экстремалов и "обычные" процессоры. На нашем ресурсе можно найти детальные статьи о плюсах и минусах продуктов того или иного типа. Поэтому, для написания обзорной, или даже итоговой статьи, нам захотелось найти новые подходы. 

Помогли нам в этом, как это ни покажется странным, разработчики игр. Дело в том, что предрождественская лихорадка распространяется и на игровой рынок. Новые игровые приложения ближе к новому году начинают раскупаться гораздо активнее, и это подстёгивает программистов и издателей выпускать свои шедевры как можно ближе к концу года. Именно поэтому к настоящему моменту появилось несколько свежих и интересных игр, которые, будучи принципиально новыми, накладывают повышенные требования на аппаратные ресурсы. Собственно, используя эти игры, мы и решили протестировать современные процессоры. Такой тест позволит нам дать рекомендации по приобретению новых CPU для геймеров, которые как раз и являются наиболее активными и массовыми потребителями дорогого "железа". Для данного материала мы использовали следующие игровые приложения: 
Battlefield 2 
Call of Duty 2 
F.E.A.R. 
Quake 4 
Serious Sam 2

Далее на overclockers.ru

----------


## Shtorm

Конечно АМД. Вот только всегда прошу уточнить людей, что они понимают под фразой "intel стабильнее". Абсолютно согласен с ALEX(XX), что всё зависит от комплектующих (от процессора помоему вообще не зависит стабильность) - процессор _просто выполняет команды_, и выполняет их вплоне успешно. 
Теперь ещё Amd поддерживает SSE'шки - всё пошло гораздо лучше :-) Помоему отличить систему на базе интел/амд без заглядывания в спецификацию довольно сложно (только различие в скорости) - поэтому всё решают деньги, и амд выигрывает.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## hranitel_y2k

Однозначно Интел!
Стабильность и грамотное распределение ресурсов на каждую задачу. В отличие от АМД. У моего знакомого 64 битник,а до этого был нортвуд 2,8. Так вот,АМД быстрее (сейчас),но он бросает все ресурсы системы на 1 процесс(задачу). В отличии от Интела... Так что,если все и сразу, то Интел.
ИМНО,не люблю,чтобы производитель северного моста и проца отличались :Smiley:

----------


## ulet

Напоминает спор тупоконечников с остроконечниками из "Путешествий Гулливера"

----------


## IgorA

> Однозначно Интел!
> Стабильность и грамотное распределение ресурсов на каждую задачу. В отличие от АМД. У моего знакомого 64 битник,а до этого был нортвуд 2,8. Так вот,АМД быстрее (сейчас),но он бросает все ресурсы системы на 1 процесс(задачу). В отличии от Интела... Так что,если все и сразу, то Интел.
> ИМНО,не люблю,чтобы производитель северного моста и проца отличались


Ресурсы системы операционка распределяет, а процессор перемалывает что дают :Smiley:  
AMD, зачем платить больше, а имя карман не греет.

----------


## Xen

Intel. Задолбался я с этими АМД, когда в компьютерной фирме работал...

----------


## anton_dr

> Intel. Задолбался я с этими АМД, когда в компьютерной фирме работал...


Давненько это было, наверное. Счас они получше пошли  :Smiley:

----------


## Battlecruiser

na rabote i doma u menia Intel
no v poslednee vremia bolshe nravitsa AMD
za te dengi shto nujni dlia xoroshego Intela mojno kupit otli4ni AMD

----------


## Oknyan

У меня P4 Intel 3Мг. GHb при установке на XP SP2 Nikon Capture синяя смерть. Оказалаось, что это глюк, который мгновенно можно поправить, откоректировав boot.ini, хотелось бы верит, что временно и Nikon исправит глюк, но в сети прочел, что с АMD бесполезно, не будут работать программа. Не проверял, так как не пользуюсь. НАсчет нагрева, да греется и шумит. Нужно ставить хорошую вретушку и бронзовый радиатор с регулировкой  скорости. Смотрю темперутуру постоянно и регулирую. Если вывод вентилятора в бок, тонельзя вставлять системный блок в стол с боковой стенкой без отверстия. Думаю в жарких странах каюк. На работе  у колеги АМД и шумит меньше, он работает в линюсе только и проверить совместимость с Nikon нельзя. В оббщем монополия плохо, но я видимо консерватор, предпочитаю Intel.

----------

